
Show HN: CS43 – Functional Programming Paradigms - acgan
https://github.com/stanfordhaskell/cs43
======
acgan
Hi everyone. My name is Adi, and I'm a co-instructor for Stanford's CS43,
Functional Programming Paradigms. We are designing our curriculum for the
Winter 2020 quarter, so I would be very interested in feedback if people have
any.

-AG

